# Testicles not droppping



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think everything will be fine once they operate, but retained testicles often do become cancerous if not removed. The breeders here will know for sure.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you know what causes it? Is it just a malformation?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

At 14 months the dog definetly should have surgery. Rarely will the testicles descend if they are still retained at 12 weeks of age.The older the dog the more difficult the surgery. This genetic syndrome is know as Cryptorchidism. The type of cancer that developes from this is called Sertoli Cell Tumor.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Funnily enough my collie x lab x something else had an undescended testicle (just one, not both) I was advised to wait as late as 18 months as it was very unlikely for cancer to develop at such a young age. I wasn't particularly wanting to castrate him at all so decided to wait until he had matured before they went in for it (he was 16 months). It wasn't very complicated and certainly not on the same scale as a spay....although I am sure it will be a little more complicated when removing both that haven't dropped.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had it in cats. Its called cryptorchid. They end up having to go up into their abdomen and find the testicles to remove them. Its not really that complex because there are only a limited number of places they can be hiding.

A couple things we do know about it is that 1. most of them are sterile because the heat from the body kills the sperm, 2. Its genetic, but since they're sterile, they're not likely to reproduce anyhow 3. the testes still put out hormones, so the dog (or cat) will still "act" like its intact. There is some talk about which parent it comes from (genetics), but they haven't actually found the gene and scientifically proven one way or the other. 

It can cause several "health issues". In one study I read, they claimed that testicular cancer was a concern. I dont remember the specifics but just remember that part, being that cancer is scary. I dont think though that it was so common as the dog was young, but more of an issue as the dog got older and the testicles had been there awhile. I dont think its going to happen where they will drop on their own yet, but I would wait to neuter until he's 2 for other reasons. Its not much different than spaying a bitch, so the surgery itself isn't going to hurt him. It will hurt the pocketbook a bit more though, being that its a little more complex than a simple neuter. 

BJ


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the answers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka had one undescended testicle so when he was neutered they had to make an abdominal inscision. He had no difficulties and an easy recovery. We have a great vet. : )


----------

